# Female Peacocks...



## GeriJo (May 13, 2010)

I am sorting through an inheritance of fish. I am wondering if there is anyway to identify the female peacock cichlids. They all seem to look alike, but I'm wondering if maybe there are some small features that I can look for. We've identified several different species of male peacocks, but without knowing which females he kept in which of the smaller tanks, we are having a terrible time trying to sort through them.

Thanks!


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

It's usually safe to assume the very bright and colorful ones are males. The bummer though is that other males can tone their colors down or lose it when stressed (like before you buy it  ). Venting is unfortunately the only sure fire way to know if you have a female or not. There's all sorts of information on the forums and on google about it. (http://www.fishhead.com/articles/ventsex.htm).

I'm in the same boat, I need to get 4 labs, 3 peacocks, 3 Acei, and 4 blue cobalts on Saturday, all females. Gonna spend a good amount of time checkin out fish "parts" that day, lmao.


----------



## chronicillusions (Nov 18, 2010)

Unfortunately there is not much to help in the way of telling peacock females apart, this is why most try to keep them in species only breeding groups.

I have Jacobfreiberigi & Benga females together & I have noticed a difference, the Jake females have a slight dip in their forehead, while the Benga females have a straight slope to their forehead. I'm not really sure what you have, but this may be something to check out.

Good luck!


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

someone told me that if you have a blue neon or any other kind if you want to make blue neons just stick him in with any females of any sort of peacock as theyre all the same?? and its fine you wont make hybrid i dont really understand how this can be true it sounds like youll get a hybrid


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Cichlid_beast123 said:


> someone told me that if you have a blue neon or any other kind if you want to make blue neons just stick him in with any females of any sort of peacock as theyre all the same?? and its fine you wont make hybrid i dont really understand how this can be true it sounds like youll get a hybrid


Yes, they would be hybrids or mixes. You may get some attractive males out of the mix, and to some that is all they care about but they would not be "Blue Neons". The first generation of a mix (F1) may be interesting, but each generation after that just becomes unpredictable and vague, certainly not an improvement on nature.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

i guess he said that cos the females all look the same so basically once you mix them ull never be able to identify them i have alot of females of a different kind better not mix them up or ill get hybrids


----------

